# Stuck in gear?



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi all, I have a 1994 4 cyl 5 speed 4x4 hardbody. ABout 175k miles on it.

Let's say i'm driving around town and i'm in 3rd gear and I come to a stop sign. I step on the brake to stop, as the truck slows, I step on the clutch all the way to the floor and the truck comes to a complete stop. Sometimes when i do this, the engine seems like it's being bogged down a little bit but it does NOT stall out completely...it just sits there struggling a bit. With my foot still on the clutch, I try to pull the transmission out of 3rd gear and i can feel that there's tension on it resisting me from taking it out of gear. I can pull it out without too much of a problem but there's definitely something resisting me. When i do pull it out of gear, the engine is no longer bogged down and idles fine. I can then put it back into 3rd gear or any gear for that matter without any gear grind etc.

It almost seems like the clutch is still partially engaged. That would explain why there's a load on the engine and why the transmission doesn't want me to pull it out of gear but if that were the case, I would expect the problem to appear again when I put it back in gear but it doesn't. The gear doesn't grind when i slip it back into gear, the engine is no longer bogged down etc. This whole situation happens without me moving the clutch at all.

Anyone ever experienced this? Anyone know what could be causing this? It's difficult to describe.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the fluid in the mc for the clutch also check the slave for leaks and prpoer range of motion..


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

The fluid's full in the MC, the slave is not leaking. I had my wife step on the clutch a bunch of times and it looks like it's moving normally though I don't know what the proper "range of motion" would be. It doesn't appear to be getting stuck or moving improperly though.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

next is the trans fluid ...check it that is...


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Fluid in tranny is fine...just changed it last year with the Redline MT90 and verified the level is still right up to the fill hole today.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

next is the pressure plate..

if the slave is pushing the lever all the way (as it is suppose to) then it is possible that the pressure plate is not responding normally due to wear and tear and or you may have been riding the clutch and caused the pressure plate to weaken from improper usage...


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

And I'm assuming there's no way to check the pressure plate without dropping the transmission out of the way?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i think (first) you should post up on nw4 and ask what the proper travel length of the slave cylinder is for a 4x4...

if it is shifting all right but having difficelt time coming out of gear i suspect the slave...


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

At the risk of being dense....what/where's NW4?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

Nissan4wheelers.Com - Nissan 4x4 Enthusiasts


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I was thinking the (clutch fork) pivot ball might have snapped..
probably is the pressure plate


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

I should have been more clear that this only happens occasionally, not every single time so I doubt something's "broken" but it could be that something's worn like the pressure plate. The truck has 175k miles on it and I am not the original owner so i don't know how old the clutch is. It's certainly still got some life in it as it never slips, gears never grind etc.


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

my 95 4cyl 5spd did this and then it stuck in reverse. 
needed a clutch kit.

mine stuck on and off for two weeks then it stuck for good.

i did buy the kit from nissan. very $$$$ but its been 105k since i did it..

good luck


----------



## GordonW (Jun 25, 2010)

My '89 HB (V6) does this occasionally- usually, only when it's very cold outside. 

From previous experience with other cars and trucks that have done this, I would suspect the pilot bearing (inside the crankshaft, which supports the transmission input shaft, holding the clutch plate centered). The bearing sticks a little, causing the input shaft of the transmission to still turn, even with the clutch depressed...

One thing that did seem to help a bit- my mechanic suggested putting some synthetic gear oil in the gearbox. While it still "sticks" a bit, it's at least a little easier to persuade it to go in and out of gear, when it does this. Usually, I can depress and let out the clutch a few times, and it'll get better, too...

Unless it gets worse, I'm just going to wait until the truck needs the clutch replaced, and have a new pilot bearing installed at that time. It's not usually a debilitating problem, except in rare cases where it completely sticks up...

Regards,
Gordon.


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

These transmissions do not like GL5.. I drained a lot of metal out of mine after using synthetic.. I'd stick with GL4, the brass syncros dont like GL5


----------



## GordonW (Jun 25, 2010)

Mechanic that put synth lube in mine is an old hand... has been dealing with Nissans, Toyotas, Saabs, Opels, and many other imports for many decades. 

What he put in mine, is the same basic composition as is commonly used in Saabs, to correct their tendency to shred bearings and final drive gears, but at the correct weight for the Nissan gearbox. Mine is quieter, shifts smoother, and my gas mileage went up about a half mile-per-gallon average, from my calculations...

I wouldn't have let just anyone do this... but, this guy has been doing this longer than most of us have been alive... and he's seen what works and what doesn't work...

Regards,
Gordon.


----------



## leapfrog (Jan 26, 2010)

Although no fluid leaks @m/cyl or s/cyl piston seal could be warn damaged: cause-sticking/jambing of piston thus push rod not extending to full. Fluid contaminated with 
h20/air Or just simply clutch plate worn.


----------

